# Baby Rosie



## mira (Mar 12, 2007)

Rosie. Shes been with meabout a year (purchased her on Mother's day last year). We got her at alocal SuperPet (admittidly, I sometimes wish I had rescued a bun, thatwas my original plan, but when I saw Rosie, I never let her leave mysight untill me mom saw her). Mom, who has been 50/50 on getting arabbit (she was convinced that they smelled bad; but she knew they werecute) saw her and, just as I knew she would, fell in love. In fact, Iremember pointing out another rabbit and saw "or maybe that one, he'scu..." and my mom giving my this look that said 'how dare you think ofgetting another rabbit' and replied "it's ugly". Now the next greatobstical was my dad.. the seemingly animal-hating, cold-hearted guy whojust never seemed to want another animal (he's not really like that,but that is what I tell myself when he declines me getting anotherfurry friend). My mom eased him over to the bunnies. My mom pointed outRosie. he looked at her. And, in perhaps the most tense moment of mylife, he thought. And finally, "what ever..." Of course, Iknewthat deep down he liked her, because when an employeetook her out to give to us, he started asking question and gettinginterested in her.So I had my bun. Now for the name..

We were discussing this on our way to mygrandparents' house to introduce them to our unexpected new familymember. Peony was suggested, Tulip, Daisy. And then my *dad*, thevery obsical against me getting her randomly said "what about Rosie".Now, if you know my dad (and you probably don't &gt;.&lt heis a tank-like, hockey playing, manly man kinda guy. And for him tosuggest "Rosie" was quite unexpected, but it was settled.

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]_A very blurry little baby picture.See how orange she was!_[/align]
[align=left]Not only did my dad name her, but,weirdly enough, he was also the first person that she ever licked, itwas adorable (she was probably just attempting to groom his arm hair... eww....)[/align]
[align=left]Every night for months after we gother, I'd lay down on the couch, with the TV on and a soft blanket, androsie on my tummy. This is where he first started to bond. At first shejust stood their, grooming and calming sniffing. Over time, she'd movearound, lick my forehead and drift in and out of sleep. Finally, shewould stretch out COMPLETELY content on her belly. If we weren't bondthat way, she was hopping around my basement, sitting on the floorletting her jump on me.. and, or course, the ENDLESSbinkies![/align]
[align=left]But, as all things do, she grew up.She began to get terratorial, she didn't like being handled, she wasconstantly grunting and being grump. And... the binkies became a veryrare sight. Now, she is a pretty young woman, who has quite theattitude... Fortunatly, I know that she is not spayed, so I'm holdingonto hope that once spays, that sweet little baby will return tome.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Chillin' in the sun![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Grazing, when you could see the grass, darn winter :X[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Rosie sitting in my dog's dinner,and drinking his water! It was the funniest thing I've everseen[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Awwwwwww! :heart:[/align]
[align=left]Peace, more to come :bunnybutt:[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

So cute! I adore this one.


----------



## maomaochiu (Mar 13, 2007)

ohhhh, she is soooo cute! my maomaochiu went through the same color change and temper change too, 

and yeah, the little zip zip did it..


----------



## CookieNCream (Mar 13, 2007)

How ADORABLE!!!!!! ullhair:


----------



## mira (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, she has to be the cutest pet I'veever owned (except Jack.. she is tied with him)! Ok, I've only ever hada hamster... but she was the best darn hamster ever :bawl::rip:

So I went out today (and had a fantastic time!) and came home with: newbunny food, a computer game and (this is the best part)materials to make Rosie a bigger, better abode! I'm so excited. Rightwhen we got home my brother and I got working. We made this awsomeone.. but turns out that it wasn't in a good place. We tried to moveit.. but it fell apart. So we redid it (making it muchstronger + better) and it is awsome. I can't stop sitting beside it andwatching Rosie, she just looks... so happy!:bunnyheartI loveit when she's happy 

She was in a REALLY good mood today, which is awsome. And in a few day-week or so, she's off to the vet!

We are going out again on Friday when my mom gets her paycheck andbuying toys, bunny nail clippers, a brush for her (as I have lostmine.. and it was really cute, too) and lots and lots of other stuff tospoil my princess with!

My camera is broken ssd:, so I can't bring you pictures of her wonderful new home, but I'll steal one from a friend ASAP!

:heart:


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rosie is gorgeous:heart:

Can't wait to see more pics of her!!! Hopefully spaying her will bring back the sweet bunny she used to be  I'm sure it will!!

Fiona


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

What a lucky bunny you can tell how much she is loved.

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## mira (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks you! Yes, she is loved muchly!

Still no CAMERA!! :cry4:however, awsome news, Rosie might begetting a friend soon! So please, drop me a line if you know of anybreeders in the *Ottawa, Ontario *area

EDIT: wow! Rosie is molting like CRAZY, there is hair EVERYWHERE! Andeverytime I look at her, she has fur coming from her mouth, so it lookslike she has a beard/moustache :rofl:silly girl :hug2:

:hearts


----------



## mira (Mar 17, 2007)

-clears throat- Breeders in Ottawa, *or*,Rescues.. forgot those ... anything really, just asmallbreed (preferably male...wuld be really nice if he was neutured *lol*)bunny looking for a home..

EDIT: Might as well show an old picture of her. This was take a monthago... she likes that hat. It came off a Heidi doll mygrandma got for me Switzerland... yep, Rosie rolls in european style.

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Haley (Mar 18, 2007)

How did I miss this? She is ADORABLE!! I love her coloring, she is just perfect.

As for getting her a friend, it might be good to have her spayed firstif you plan on doing it. It not only helps with behavior (and littertraining) but female bunnies have about a very high chance ofdeveloping uterine cancer if unspayed. Plus it would make bonding witha male so much easier. Once she is spayed, you could get a neuteredmale from a rescue..a lot of places will even let you bring your bunnyin to meet potential mates!

She is just wonderful though, I can tell she is very loved. What a lucky bunny


----------



## f_j (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG I am in love with Rosie's coloring! She is so pretty!


----------



## mira (Mar 18, 2007)

Little bit of updates: Rosie is feeling a bitunder the weather. Her urine has become foul smelling and haddrastically changed color (I know this can be normal), it is also verycloudy. She hasn't really been eating much, nor drinking. She's hasbeen acting strange, certainly not herself. She ditched her litterhabits, and there might be a reason why. Possible urinary tractinfection? I dunno. :saddened

On a brighter note, I've pretty much got the go-ahead from my mom toget Rosie a little boy friend. Lately she's been grooming her stuffedanimals to death, so hopefully such a cute sight will one day be Rosieand another *LIVING* thing. I've found a listing for baby bunniesfor sale, listed as mixed hotots, they are ADORABLE! They are a monthold now, and I think they might live close to me. Of course, in theend, I probably won't end up getting one :tears2:, unfortunatly buttrue fact. My mom pretty much just wants to buy from a pet store again(ewwww, no...) or the Ottawa Humane Society, and, though the buns arecute there, the two english lops will (*I think*) get too big, and momthinks the mini rex is "funny looking" :foreheadsmack:

I hope my baby isn't too sick, because its breaking my heart the thinkabout it. I'm sure she'll be fine, but my mom is one of those peoplewho you tell them "my bunny isn't eating or drinking, and has a peethat made me gag when I was cleaning it up" she'd just laugh and say"she'll be fine".. she doesn't get it sometimes...

- Thank you, Haley. I was definitly gonna get her fixed before theymet! And him, too (if he wasn't already altered)! Luckily, I have alittle over $70 to put into neuturing him (at the local vet's officespays=$200, the reason why Rosie isn't already spayed :?, andneuters=$100)

- f_j, thanks. Hehe, BTW, if anyone could identify what color she is, I'd give you one of these &gt;&gt;:kiss:, thanks

:hearts:clover:


----------



## Haley (Mar 19, 2007)

*mira wrote: *

- Thank you, Haley. I was definitly gonna get her fixed before theymet! And him, too (if he wasn't already altered)! Luckily, I have alittle over $70 to put into neuturing him (at the local vet's officespays=$200, the reason why Rosie isn't already spayed :?, andneuters=$100)


Thats expensive! Did you try calling around to see if theres anyrabbit-savvy vets who will do it for less? Or, is there a house rabbitsociety or rabbit rescue near you you could call and see who they usefor spays and how much?


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 19, 2007)

It is? I payed $199 for Teresa's spay. It is thecheapest I found that wasn't 5hours away. One way! Plus that was only$30 cheaper. Connor's neuter was $123


----------



## mira (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep! I really don't think there is a HouseRabbit society or rescue too near us. I've checked around, and themorerabbit-savvy they get round here, the higher the price.I've just found outfro my mom that "she didn't sayneuters were $100" (which she did!) "they are only $20 less that spays"($180!!) I'll keep looking around, but the prospects for the pricegoing toomuch lower are bleek... 

:hearts


----------



## Haley (Mar 19, 2007)

Im lucky I guess. Spays were about $100.00around here, but I had mine done through the rabbit rescue where Ivolunteer so it was only $40.00! My neuters through my local vet were$60.00.

No wonder there are such problems with rabbit overpopulation when thesevets are charging such high prices for spays and neuters!


----------



## mira (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep :XMy mom and I called around today. The lowest price wecould find (so far) for neuter was $135 (my mom lied to methe neuters in the clinic in town are actually $160)however, THAT clinic will not neuter/spay a bunny without a vetchecking it up (and while I REALLY know its the right thing to do, andI really want to get blood work done, my mom is not willing to pay forit). So yeah, the lowest in my area is $160 for neuter, and $200 forspaying.
:X:X:XWhen my mym called this clinic she asked if "in thevet's opionion, was is nessecary to have a rabbit spayed, because ourrabbit is very aggressive... will spaying reduce the agression?" youknow what the womanm said? She FLAT OUT said "no, I think that theagression will always be with your rabbit.." WTF!EVERYTHING I'VE READ DOING RESEARCH COMPLETELYCONTRADICTS WHAT SHE SAID! So, someone with a good head on theirshoulders, tell me, *will altering a rabbit reduce aggression (and byaggressive, my mom should have said "territorial")?*

It has been made official. I am getting another rabbit, I mightpossibly have one by this time tomorrow.:loveThey are mixedhotots, the mother is pure hotot, and she is beautiful. However, thelitter was accidental but... cute accidents! Here is a picture of thelitter, the boy I am getting is one of the brown ones... (-looks sad-they are cute and all, but I really had my heart set on that brokenblack one in between the brown and lighter colored baby... oh well...:?)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Awww:inlove:[/align]
[align=left]:hearts[/align]


----------



## Haley (Mar 19, 2007)

You know, blood work is recommended, but I knowa lot of shelters dont do it. The one where I volunteer doesnt do it ontheir girls and they never have any problems. None of mine had it doneand all were fine.

Those babies are adorable! Just be very careful not to let your new onearound Rosie if it is a boy. Boys have been known to impregnate a doeas early as 8 weeks!

Keep us posted!


----------



## mira (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, sorry I haven't posted, I've been busy.. school :X

It turn out that *1)* the babies (at 4 weeks) are far too young toleave mama, and *2)* I'm not sure I trust getting a baby fromthese people. So, I went searching again.; The humane society had nonethat were suitable (plus, they are all female, and I want a buck). So,yesterday, I stumbled upon an american fuzzy lop and lionhead breeder.I researched these breeds, loved them both!

I decided to get my mom to call her (in regards to the fuzzy lops, Ilove lionheads.. maybe in the future I'll get one, but not this time).She is very knowledgable (sp), she really knows her stuff! And shepointed me to a friend (she's a vet) that *neuters for $40*!!!!:shock::bunnydance:

They are 7 weeks now! The males in her litter are both brokenwhite/light brown! Cuties! I'm going to see them on monday, andbringing him home thursday/friday! I'm so excited!

*Yes..:elephant:*

Rosie went ouside yesterday and again today! It's so nice (I lovecanadian springs.. sometimes). She could only play on the deck, but itwas binky galore! She loves it outside!



BTW: We bought Rosie another kind of food, and now she's eating fine! I dunno what her problem was, but, she's ok now!


----------



## mira (Mar 30, 2007)

Well.....

I went to see that babies! OMG OMG! They are the cutest things I haveever seen. Tiny, fuzzy and gorgeous. The breeder is SO great! And theAmerican Fuzzy Lops!! Oh my gawd!!!ullhair:The breed isAMAZING! 

So she gave my mom and I each a baby and then she told us "there wasonly one boy left unspoken for".... :nerves1So I'm prayingthat it's not the solid colored one (it was cute, but I wanted a brokenbaby). Nope, she's a girl and already spoken for. So its down to thebroken one in my mom's arms, and the broken one I'm holding. And,though I've only been holding it for less than two minutes, I'm in love:love. So I'm praying that its the one I'm holding (it was a littlebigger than the one my mom was holding.. but still, it had more colorand was just... :hug2 Any way, she checks their ears (because shemarked the sex down) and.....







....

















.....

























*IT WAS MY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







:hug:





He is a broken tort. He is SO tiny (a big litter) And, he has agorgeous face. Anyway, yes!!!!!!! We are picking him up on sunday(*this week was TORTURE*!):bangheadHe is pedigreed andpurebred bundle of awsomeness. I had a few names chosen, but in theend, I decided on Pippin, yes, he is *Pippin the Hobit-bun! *I'mnot sure yet, but I suggested having Pip tatooed into his ear... I hopethey put that, because that it cute!



Oh, and it was my B-Day on the 24th :balloons:

:hearts




Oh, and we aren't sure, but we are thinking of breeding Rosie. Now, Iknow that alot of you will think "irresponsable backward breeder!" butI've done ALOT of research and my breeder has offered toletme sit in and watch afew of her rabbits breed and she had reassured methat if Rosie decides she doesn't want to be a mom, is doesn't do avery good job, she has a few proven does to foster the babies. I haveroom, time and money (not like I'm gonna start a huge breedingproject... maybe sometime, but not now). Anyway... I'm still thinking,but my mom is really into the idea too...


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 30, 2007)

I would highly suggest that if you want tobreed, you do not make cross breeds. You end up losing allthe special traits that make them so unique, and the rabbitoverpoplation problem in Canada is horrible. The onlybreeding I would condone is for show and improving the breed.

Check out this rescue organization in Ontario: http://www.rabbitrescue.ca/

If you would really like to experience the joy of baby bunnies, then Iwould highly suggest seeing if you could foster a pregnant bunny or onethat just gave birth. With the Easter season coming up, many,many pregnant girls are going to be dumped at the shelters and manyshelters are not equipped to handle them. So with out fosterhomes, they are at risk of being put down.

If you want to get into breeding for show, then see if there are someshows you can go to and try to net work with a couple other breederstoo. Invest in some quality stock, and go from there.

Also, have a look at this thread here:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=20335&amp;forum_id=6&amp;jump_to=289759
Some very good points where made there.

Please, please don't breed your lop girl to your new fuzzy lop boy. 

--Dawn


----------



## mira (Apr 15, 2007)

Its been a while. Gosh!

I still have no pictures 

Here is an update:

I've talked to my breeder. She knows someone who had been in the bunnygame for 12 years who has holands, I'm gonna try to see if Rosie couldpossibly be bred to one of hers. However, I _think _that is thisis not possible, I'll spary Rosie rather than breeder her to a fuzzy.However, I love the breed and in my area, there are few American FuzzyLop breeders. My breeder had some litters coming, I might buy a thirdbunny (a girl fuzzy lop for Pippin) and just spay Rosie (plus herhormones are really getting to me).

Pippin.. just... omg. Rosie is my baby girl, but Pip is my angel bun,he truely is! He was handled by children since birth, so he is verycalm. He doesn't bite (same loving nips) and he will lick anyone thatcomes within a foot of him. I used to come on here nd read about allyour good bunnies, who flopped, who licked, who played. Rosie doesn'tdo that, much, thats just the way she is (and I don't resent her forit). She'll do it when she's out of her cage (she is VERY cageterritorial), but she doesn't lick any more. But Pippin, he is my love:inlove:This is not to say that I don't love Rosie. Because Ido, but I love them both for different reasons. Picture will come ASAP!

:hearts


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey there - your girl is quick a cutie pie. NO pictures of Pippin up yet? You should definately put some up.

So I have a question for you - why do you want to breed your bunnies sobadly? Do you just want to have baby bunnies? 

Pippin is a mixed breed bunny, so you really shouldn't breed him....I'm sure you have read a million posts on here as to why not.And poor Rosie is your pet - why would you put her through a riskypregnancy?

:?

I hope you really think this through, because in my opinion, breeding either of your bunnies is not a great plan.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 17, 2007)

Rosie, 

It sounds like you are doing your research into breeding. Itis a good idea to keep your pets just pets and purchase proper breedingstock for breeding.

If you are interested in breeding fuzzy lops, is there any way you canget to a few ARBA shows? Talk with some experienced breedersand possibly pick up your stock from there?

You can always make a post or two in the rabbitry! I knowthere are some good breeders there who can help you figure out what isinvolved in breeding responsibly.

Good luck, and pictures please!!

--Dawn


----------



## mira (Apr 17, 2007)

HoneyPot - Hehe, Pippin is aactuallypurebred, pedigreed American Fuzzy Lop (not mixedbreed). I guess I didn't really say that in my last postAnd, I definitly don't want to breed just because of thebaby rabbits! (though, I guess it is a plus, but you can't blame me forthinking baby bunnies are cute ). When I went to the breeder's house,she really got me very interested in both breeding and showing.Already, I'm going up with Pippin to see her and begin to learn how topose him(as well as other aspects of showing. I'm also goingto ask her about breeding, she would be where I got my first femalestock for Pippin, because her bunnies are both beautiful and haveawsome temperments). She is very knowledgable (also, she has does thatare proven, so if I ever had problems, it just a matter of driving upthere and seeing if her does will foster, which most of them have inthe past), and has given me some contacts with another breeders aroundmy area. Anyway, yeah, I'm interested in breeding fuzzy lops becausethe breed is gorgeous, it really is. Also like I _think_ I said(cause I am forgetful) there aren't many fuzzy lop breeders around, soit is kind of a tight knit community of people really focused onimproving the breed and diversity of stock. I've always been interestedin the breeding of animals, especially genetics. And yes, no Pippinpicture, because I have no camera.... Sorry for the length,I guess I just sorta feel like I must explain myself, because I reallydon't want anyone to think that I'm breeding for irresponsible reasons.I am young (unless being a young person wanting to breed makes meirresponable?), but my mom is also interested in the idea, and its notlike I'd have a HUGE breeding program...

Aurora - Thank you for the advice. I think I've made up my mind to justspay Rosie, but I still am not swayed from the idea of getting intofuzzy lops, as you can see.

Pictures will come... but I do have this one that the breeder took..hehe Easter picture. Bear in mind, this is before I got him, he stilllooks the same, but he is a tad bigger, and the picture isn't great.

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool - sounds like you have been doing your research. 

Hope you understand why we have to post the 'warnings' to everyone...we need to discourage anyone who has not put a lot of thought andeffort into learning and doing it the right way as there are a lot ofconsequences to breeding.

Sorry if I missed the info on Pippin... I just read through your threadquickly, and for some reason I thought pippin was from the litter ofHotot mixed bunnies 
:embarrassed:

__________
Nadia


----------



## mira (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh, hehe. No the hotot mix litter was anotherlitter I might have gotten a baby from, beforeI stumbled uponPippin's breeder.

Oh, I totally understand the warnings. And I have put alot of thought into this, in fact, I'm not done thinking. 

:hearts


----------



## aurora369 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like you've got your plans well thought out and on the way!

Like HoneyPot said, it's very important to make sure someone isbreeding for the right reasons. And it sounds like you are!

I hope you are able to go to lots of shows, win lots of prizes and growa wonderful show herd! I'm very glad to hear you also have avery experienced mentor, that will make starting out that much easier.

I expect to see you posting in the Rabbitry section in the near future!

--Dawn


----------



## mira (Apr 21, 2007)

Gah! Still no pictures!

But, anyway, I stumbled on Pippin's breeder's website and she has twoexpected fuzzy litters (coming in around three-fours days!) The parentsare gorgeous and my mom has said that it is a very good chance we willbe getting another baby (a girl!)

There is an opal (mom)x black (dad)(both are chocolate carriers) litter coming

and a beautiful orage (mom, she has done very well on the tables) x siamese sable (dad, he is beautiful)

I think I'll be getting one from the second pair, because the blackbuck in the first pair is Pippin's father, so I want some diversity ifI do choose to breed (which I may). Can anyone predict formewhat the colors of the babies might be from a siamese sablex orange littler? 

I'm excited!

:hearts


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

I think your being responsible aboutbreeding but keep in mind that every bunny in a litter you breed is oneless bunny that gets adopted out from a shelter and might end up beingput to sleep.

Good luck


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey!

Rosie is gorgeous! And so is Pippin! 

I think that you're being very responsible about breeding your rabbits,but I'd just like to mention that there's always a risk that somethingwould go wrong. The doe could get sick and die while she's pregnant, orshe might get an infection and have to be put down. You sound likeyou're thinking about this the right way, but I just want you tounderstand the risks of breeding your rabbits. 

Good luck!

Rachel.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 24, 2007)

*mira wrote:*


> There is an opal (mom)x black (dad) (both arechocolate carriers) litter coming
> 
> and a beautiful orage (mom, she has done very well on the tables) x siamese sable (dad, he is beautiful)
> 
> Can anyone predict for mewhat the colors of the babies might be from a siamese sable x orange littler?


Post this in the Rabbitry, we have some real genetics hotshots in thereand they LOVE answering questions like this. 



sas


----------

